# Is my FX4 enough for a 125g tank upgrade?



## Riggs503 (Nov 23, 2019)

Currently running the FX4 on my 72g all male tank and will be upgrading to a 125g tank in the next two months. New tank dimensions are 60"x 18" x 24 tall. I'm planning on a 3D background and running a single canister filter. Really don't want to go buy the fx6 and sell my 2 month old FX4, if I don't have to. Is anyone out there running a FX4 on a 125ish tank? If so, what are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Riggs503 (Nov 23, 2019)

After further research it seems a FX4 may be a bit light for filtration on a 125. New question...let's say I keep the FX4; would a AC110 fill the void? I like this idea as I could run some polishing pads in the AC110 allowing for easier maintenance. The two combined will do 1200g/hr which turn the water over 9.6 times. I should be okay here, right?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I run an FX4 in the last chamber of my sump in my 450gal setup and also thought it might be too light for a 125gal. It barely moves the water in that chamber which I'm guessing is about 40 gallons. Your idea to add an AC110 sounds good to me.


----------



## Riggs503 (Nov 23, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> I run an FX4 in the last chamber of my sump in my 450gal setup and also thought it might be too light for a 125gal. It barely moves the water in that chamber which I'm guessing is about 40 gallons. Your idea to add an AC110 sounds good to me.


Thanks for sharing your experience. In a perfect world I would have bought the fx6 out the gate, but didn't think I'd be upgrading so soon. Good to hear that a filter upgrade won't cost an arm and leg.


----------

